# Mädelz beim Bfvl in Willingen



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

Wer von euch Mädelz ist denn in Willingen 
- am Start, 
- in der Zuschauerschaft und natürlich 
- in den Tiefen der Shopping-Stände zu finden?


----------



## Nuala (17. Mai 2010)

Am Start beim Enduro-Race mit einer wilden Meute und einem gigantisch gut aussehendem Jersey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

Ich werde Ausschau halten  Ist es rot grün kariert?


----------



## Nuala (17. Mai 2010)

Nee, eher weiß-froschgrün


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

ich bin auch grünfan.  wadde mal...das sind ja werder-bremen-farben


----------



## Nuala (17. Mai 2010)

@twinkie: ist eher quietsche-neon-froschgrün als werder-grün. was machst du denn beim wheels of speed? shoppen, testen, fahren?


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Mai 2010)

...bin auch frosch - grün fan -und ausserdem auch in willingen - aber dieses jahr nicht zum marathon o.ä.- nur zum touren fahren , festival geniessen , gucken , shoppen , essen !! 3 tage FUN , ich freu mich drauf !!


----------



## Twinkie (18. Mai 2010)

bei mir schauts auch so ähnlich aus: hasensupport, zugucken, n paar runden durchs sauerländer gebüsch drehen, kaufen, stöbern, viel fotografieren, rumlatschen. 

mara wäre irgendwann mal mein ziel. aber ich bin ein schisser weil mir das zu voll ist. zu viele mitfahrer die mich verunsichern und ausm tritt bringen.  ich tiger ja auch schon immer beim harzcup rum und will da auch mal mitfahren. aber am ende denke ich dann...och nöööö...muß ich mir das antun?! naja...abwarten.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Mai 2010)

.....wir starten auch immer ganz hinten , damit uns keiner umfährt und fahren dann ganz relaxt .... aber du hast recht , man muss es eigentlich nicht haben - eine nette tour is wesentlich schöner !!!!!! lg , kati


----------



## Twinkie (19. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nicht. hab ja den vergleich nicht. es reizt mich schon. aber der stress ist mir irgendwie zu heftig. vielleicht muß ich einfach mal irgendwo einsteigen, wo eh nur 10 people mitfahren.  hinten fahren wäre auch ne maßnahme. aber dann wird man wohlmöglich überrundet und dann peitscht einen die meute über tricky trails....


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

..ja , das ist und auch schon passiert - die kleine und die mittlere runde trafen sich an einem extrem steilen wurzel trail- mein gott, was sind die herren da ausrerastet , wenn sie im matsch auf dem handtuchbreiten weglein nicht an dir vorbeikamen ... da fallen dann schon auch mal heftige beschimpfungen (geh ma aus´m weg , du fo..e, war so mit das übelste ....
den trail runter wurde ich dann so gedrängelt , dass ich eine hoch abkippende wurzel falsch eingeschätzt hab , sie falsch angefahren hab - und mich ordentlich hingelegt hab --........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (19. Mai 2010)

na bravo. ja, dieses hysterische rumgekreische kenn ich vom rennradeln auch. dann überholen sie dich um in der nächsten kurve zurücküberholt zu werden...echt unglaublich....oder sie stehen dann an der verpflegung...aber beschimpfungen gehen echt gar nicht....boar...dem hätte ich ein ende gesetzt...im wahrsten sinne des wortes....*klatsch* und ab inne brennesseln!


----------



## Fussy (20. Mai 2010)

so, hab mich zum Enduro Ride angemeldet - zugegeben, mir ist etwas mulmig, aber dat wird schon!


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2010)

o-O dann fahrt ihr gegeneinander? was fürn trikot haste an? ich muß euch ja auseinanderhalten


----------



## Fussy (20. Mai 2010)

Hihi, ich vermute, dass wir das gleiche Trikot anhaben werde ) 

Hm, wir fahren eher miteinander als gegeneinander ........ hoffe ich doch... naja, ein bischen Race-Feeling muss schon sein, aber so berserkermäßig muss ich jetzt nicht haben.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Mai 2010)

OK 2 von euch werden sicher auffällig sein.


----------



## Twinkie (29. Mai 2010)

gibts beim enduro ne damenwertung dies jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (29. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nicht... aber vielleicht sind wir ja dieses jahr ein paar mehr und die veranstalter überlegen sich was. wäre schon schön


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juni 2010)

haben sie ja auch nach deinem anschiss 

zeig doch mal ein foto von deinem trikot. bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die richtigen auf der messe erspäht habe. grün ist ja grad im kommen....hihi.

ich hab am freitag mal den starthügel vom downhill runtergeschaut...uiuiui! hab auf youtube gesehen dass dort normaler weise ein chickenway am drop entlang gelegt wurde, aber der wurde weg rationalisiert. deshalb gab es da auch ein jüngeres mädel, die schon gleich am start aufgegeben hat. fand ich irgendwie total doof für sie. aber als ich dann den rest der strecke gesehen habe...da war der starthügel ja noch das kleinste problem.... jedenfalls sehr heftig, wie da einige runterknallen...und vor allem wie das knallt...


----------



## MelleD (14. Juni 2010)

Also einfach find ich die Strecke auch nicht, hab hier nen Video gesehen, da biste ja mehr in der Luft, als dass man fährt 
Nee nee, das ist mir echt ne nummer zu krass...*angst*


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juni 2010)

jo...da wird viel geflogen, da haste recht. theoretisch kann man aber immer so fahren, dass man auf dem boden haften bleibt. aber ich glaube das wäre noch anstrengender.


----------

